
Espressif Announced TensorFlow Lite Micro Support on ESP32 - shattl
https://www.espressif.com/en/news/TensforFlow_blogpost
======
shattl
One more link from TensorFlow Blog:

[https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/08/announcing-tensorflow-
li...](https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/08/announcing-tensorflow-lite-micro-
esp32.html)

------
shattl
Hi, makers!

Good news for us, now low-cost ESP chips support TF. Current implementation is
a little bit slow, 700ms/recognition but still usable.

